# NIB Alpine 7914 old school



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Pretty rare to find one of these new.

ALPINE 7914 CD PLAYER ~ OLD SCHOOL ~ 7909 ERA ~ NIB - eBay (item 180545545587 end time Aug-20-10 22:51:42 PDT)


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I used to own a 7914 and 7915 and love them...


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

So uh, weren't these 7909's without the DAC's... what's the point?


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

rommelrommel said:


> So uh, weren't these 7909's without the DAC's... what's the point?


Much much different...
7909 is 18 bit, has *Burr brown *DAC's, THD is 0.002%, Dynamic range is 100db,
S/N ratio is 110db, channel separation was 95db, and 4v output voltage, not 2v.


Alpine 7909 specs:










Alpine 7914 specs


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

So crappy old CD player that looks like a 7909... sounds like 400 bucks well spent to me.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

rommelrommel said:


> So crappy old CD player that looks like a 7909... sounds like 400 bucks well spent to me.


well, I dont think it's "crappy" I think it probably sounds alot better than alot of the 'mainstream' made in China crap thats sold today... who knows.
I wonder if it plays cdr's like the 7909 does


----------



## cuadraniel (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi everyone.

I have an Alpine 7915 in excellent conditions, no broken wires or any damage, i´m thinking of selling it, so if anyone is interested, [email protected], also have with this the alpine amp model 3527 with little wear


----------



## joeymac (May 18, 2008)

this isnt the classifieds section....i dont think your suppose to do that it here.....you should have a link to your item on ebay....not just fish for someone to shoot you an email. not trying to be rude...i see its your first post


----------



## cuadraniel (Aug 14, 2010)

yes it is my first post and i beleive this is my last one, you know that none reads the agreement when make a suscription, i don´t care if you´re rude or not, don´t worry


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

cuadraniel said:


> yes it is my first post and i beleive this is my last one, you know that none reads the agreement when make a suscription, i don´t care if you´re rude or not, don´t worry


Don't let the door hit you on the way out


----------



## cuadraniel (Aug 14, 2010)

Don´t worry, the only door that hit me last month, was on your house after visiting your wife, thanks


----------



## cuadraniel (Aug 14, 2010)

rommelrommel said:


> Don't let the door hit you on the way out


mmmm ok


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

cuadraniel said:


> i beleive this is my last one,


Liar.



cuadraniel said:


> Don´t worry, the only door that hit me last month, was on your house after visiting your wife, thanks


Umm, don't have one but nice try. 



cuadraniel said:


> mmmm ok


Talking to yourself?


----------



## joeymac (May 18, 2008)

i wasnt trying to b a jerk to the guy, i felt like i was decently polite. I was just trying to let him know he was in the wrong....he had to get all sideways. what an ass. he was fishing on his *1st*post. not cool....


----------



## cuadraniel (Aug 14, 2010)

joeymac said:


> i wasnt trying to b a jerk to the guy, i felt like i was decently polite. I was just trying to let him know he was in the wrong....he had to get all sideways. what an ass. he was fishing on his *1st*post. not cool....


i wasn´t fishing, just didn´t know, found this forum on google and thought it was a good idea for me... the first i get is a non friendly answer and a good dissapointment for me, forums are supposed to help people and comunicate, (i said i wont write again) just want to make things clear, so please help new people instead of acting like rottweilers trying to keep this place safe from intruders, have a nice day


----------



## joeymac (May 18, 2008)

joeymac said:


> not trying to be rude...i see its your first post


see? i really wasnt trying to be rude and i am sorry if you thought so. if you are here to learn and contribute like 99% of the members here are, than i say welcome to the site, and be ready to be overwhelmed. there are some members here with some HUGE knowledge. I'm a contributing member and i dont post much b/c i spend so much time reading that usually my opinion has already been covered by someone. I think that no matter who you are or how long youve been into car audio, you can learn alot here. its awesome.

so welcome cuad....and in the future you may wanna check the rules of the sales forums cause some members can get brutal.


----------



## cuadraniel (Aug 14, 2010)

joeymac said:


> see? i really wasnt trying to be rude and i am sorry if you thought so. if you are here to learn and contribute like 99% of the members here are, than i say welcome to the site, and be ready to be overwhelmed. there are some members here with some HUGE knowledge. I'm a contributing member and i dont post much b/c i spend so much time reading that usually my opinion has already been covered by someone. I think that no matter who you are or how long youve been into car audio, you can learn alot here. its awesome.
> 
> so welcome cuad....and in the future you may wanna check the rules of the sales forums cause some members can get brutal.


Thanks for your comment, hope i can help some day also, just to put some info about, I´m not that much into car stereo now, my bussinnes went more to home theater, tvs, etc... just remember when i started i had that big chassis shaft style pioneer with a knob for fwr. and rev. pushing two 100 watts with square tweeter(pioneer also) and later the clarion with smaller knob, grey color both, don´t even remember what models where those... but sure where wonderful years on car audio, sorry for the picture i was mad and dissapointed


----------

